# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم DC Unlocker تحديثات :  DC-Unlocker ...0913 Huawei security data repair without backup, many new models added

## 4gsmmaroc

Added:  *Modems :*
ZTE MF667
Huawei E157
Huawei E3526 HiLink *
Customized modems:*
ZTE MF170 BD_BEELINEP679M1V1.0.0B02 Jul 20 2010 15:47:23 (Beeline Russia)
Huawei E173 11.126.16.04.787 Jul 18 2011 16:09:24 (Tigo Tanzania)   *Routers:*
Huawei B115
Huawei Vodafone R205
Nofatel MiFi3352
ZTE MF51  *Phones:*
Huawei Neo3100
Huawei FP615H
Softbank ZTE 003z  
Added *repair damaged security data* feature for almost all supported Huawei phones. *Repair feature solves :*
No network after unlock;
SIM Lock status : unknown (read failed);
SIM Lock status : unlocked (but phone asks for code).
No difference how security data was damaged,  it can be repaired without backup for following phones: 
Huawei UM840
Huawei Boulder  *Huawei C8500
Huawei C8511*
Huawei Gaga 
Huawei Ideos Chat  *Huawei IDEOS X1
Huawei IDEOS X2
Huawei IDEOS X3*
Huawei Ivy 
Huawei Juni 
Huawei Selina 
Huawei T7200
Huawei TMN U125
Huawei U1250
Huawei U1251
Huawei U1270
Huawei U1280
Huawei U1285
Huawei U7510
Huawei U7517
Huawei U7519
Huawei U7520
Huawei U8100
Huawei U8105
Huawei U8109
Huawei U8110
Huawei U8120 *Huawei U8150* *Huawei U8160 
Huawei U8180
Huawei U8220
Huawei U8230
Huawei U8300 
Huawei U8350
Huawei U8500
Huawei U8510
Huawei U8650
Huawei U8652*
Huawei U9105
Huawei U9120
Huawei UM840
Optimus Stockholm *Orange Barcelona
Orange Malibu
Orange Stockholm* 
Orange Tactile Internet  *SFR STARSHINE*
T-Mobile Comet
T-Mobile Pulse
T-Mobile Pulse mini
Vodafone 845
Vodafone 858 Smart  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

